# ZERO return on InVestments !



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

START UP costs - hours spent researching the breed - if a FIT - more hours finding a quality hobby breeder - road trips to meet breeder and sire and dam - hours spent deciding which pup and sex will work for you - INITIAL cash - BUY the PUP - hours spent finding the best VET in your area - then at least a 12yr cost analysis - costs - food training vet bills hunting field trials hunt tests show rings - the list goes on & on - then if you HUNT - long guns & gear for you and the pup - birds to train on - road trips for wild birds - this list goes on & on & on - hours spent eVery day with the pup off lead - VVhy VVould anyone in their right mind inVest in a Vizsla ? - the INTANGIBILES - a Velcro mutt that liVes to make you happy - a chick & guy magnet - a pup to hunt oVer with family & friends - great food on the table - stories to tell - meeting new people with a common goal - this list is endless - ADD to it if you like - after 45yrs + with a V in my family - I have never lost a copper colored penny ! just a few thoughts from PIKE & me if you start the adVenture of a life time !


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

ahh, but what price for a great foot warmer Ron,,makes it all worthwhile when they curl up at your feet ;D


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Har U R so LUCKY - at home & on the couch - PIKE protects the family JEWALS - LOL


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

REM, for a while........ I wanted whatever it is your on............  ................ But then Harri told me it's a suppossitory.................... . I love ya like a brother mate.......... But your out there.........


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My dogs are official money pits. Every month I happily invest more. ;D


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

I haven't tried to tally up the amount of money spent on Mac. I think I would feel sick if I did. 


Would be great if poo had a high commodity value!


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

I can't think that Ruby has cost me much,,,apart from time, and that is happily spent ;D


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

Ours have cost us a pretty penny, especially when you factor is Flynn's very expensive ITP treatment last year and lots of specialized training (behavioral and birds), plus the fact that we spoil them rotten with toys and accessories, and pay a dog walker to come a few times a day etc. *but they are worth every cent!*


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I went to the pet store yesterday to pick up crickets for my daughters scorpion and June accompanied me. She knows where the isle with the dog treats are located. She snags her a bully stick and heads for the checkout counter.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

OZ - SUPPOSITORY ? - that is a kick in AZZ ! butt as PIKE POINTED out - U liVe in a penal colony - sorry 2 say the only thing I C in the field is butt SWIRLS - that is what the mutt was bred 4 - PIKE would V proud to join you in the field as would V me ! LOL


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

Before Mika I use to meticulously manage a reef tank, it was awesome, hours spent keeping things in order, testing water, buying the latest and greatest equipment, adding fish, buying coral, and in the end all it did was give you something pretty to look at. To this day I still don't know how much I've spent and am very afraid of counting, its one of those "throw the reciept out before the wife sees it" type hobby. Now I just have a reef tank, and a dog that keeps me on my toes and out of my head, you cant put a price on that! ;D

For those who would like to see my tank:


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

David great work and pride"
I have a 100 gallon tank as well

Yours humbles mine


----------



## David (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you! Its a little more then a shadow of its former self, lost fish after last years freak snow storm in October, and 2 more this past storm. At some point I'll throw more money at it, but Mika keeps me busy!


----------



## AcadianTornado (Jul 30, 2012)

Ozkar said:


> REM, for a while........ I wanted whatever it is your on............  ................ But then Harri told me it's a suppossitory.................... . I love ya like a brother mate.......... But your out there.........


I laughed out loud when I read this comment, even woke Whistler..... but REM, keep pouring them in! You're a blast!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

R said:


> OZ - SUPPOSITORY ? - that is a kick in AZZ ! butt as PIKE POINTED out - U liVe in a penal colony - sorry 2 say the only thing I C in the field is butt SWIRLS - that is what the mutt was bred 4 - PIKE would V proud to join you in the field as would V me ! LOL


It's on the bucket list mate. Hunting with Pike, you, Bailey and RBD in the good old U.S. of A!!!!!


----------

